# R33/R34 GTR Insurance



## jbala (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey everyone!!

Has anyone who is 22 with 0NCB, got insured on a r33 or r34 gtr.
I got a random quote from a odd insurance comp for £7500.:runaway:.
I have been driving for 4 years if thats any help!!

If anyone can help, i would be most grateful!!

many thanks,

J:wavey:

p.s. my girlfriend is fully comp on her car, and is allowed to drive any other car 3rd party!!
Now, does that actually mean any car, or a car in the same league? (she's got a mini)


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

yep that sounds about right you might get a gtt insured a bit cheaper .i know people will say RING A PLAN there cheap .but all i will say is insuring a group 20 imported car is,nt going to be cheap.then factor in things like R34GTR highly modified say worth £50,000.00 you insurance options have just drasticly reduced,then factor in things like agreed value (i think A PLAN ) top price on a 33gtr is about 13 grand and on a 34gtr about 24 grand your options then have got even smaller ,alot depends on whether you want insuring just to get on the road or insuring correctly.:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## jbala (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for you help!!
Cheers mate!

J


----------

